# From T-Mac to KG...hating on Kobe



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

"Kobe will tell you that he can do a lot of the things he's doing now on another team, but to win rings, he needs Shaq," Garnett said.

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/5335341.html

:upset: First T-Mac now this...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What? It's a true statement. Kobe does need Shaq. Just like Shaq needs Kobe. I don't see the big deal here.


----------



## Vivor (Dec 2, 2002)

Not taking a stand either way but if some player said this about T-Mac or KG you guys would take it as some absolute gospel truth as testament against those players.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

he's part right.

Kobe needed shaq, shaq needed kobe and they both needed PHIL JACKSON.

Yawn. Could MJ Have done it without Pippen? Could Duncan have done it without robinson? It's a silly reason to say things like this. Winning is a team effort. Sometimes teams come together and sometimes they don't. Kg may find that out one day.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It is a true statement. But even as a non Kobe fan, you cant be mad at KOBE for having such a large security blanket in SHAQ. They are both having outstanding years. And the MVP will go to who deserved it more. Just think if Kobe doesnt win it. The league better look out next year


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't see why anyone would get worked up over these comments. He made a true statement.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> I don't see why anyone would get worked up over these comments. He made a true statement.


He is trying to diminsh Kobe's accomplishments to make himself look better becuase he wants to win MVP.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> He is trying to diminsh Kobe's accomplishments to make himself look better becuase he wants to win MVP.


I don't know how you pulled that out of KG's comments. He never said Kobe isn't great or that Kobe doesn't deserve the acclaim he is getting, or that Kobe is dependent on Shaq to have success. He said, in order to *win rings*, Kobe needs Shaq. What's not true about that? I don't see how KG is diminishing anything Kobe has done this year by saying what he said.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know how you pulled that out of KG's comments. He never said Kobe isn't great or that Kobe doesn't deserve the acclaim he is getting, or that Kobe is dependent on Shaq to have success. He said, in order to *win rings*, Kobe needs Shaq. What's not true about that? I don't see how KG is diminishing anything Kobe has done this year by saying what he said.


The bad thing people always say about Kobe is that he couldn't win without Shaq, but at the same time they say that KG is leading the T-Wolves all by himself. So by saying that Kobe needs someone else, it justifies that argument and makes him look like the better choice for MVP.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KG is right, Kobe does need Shaq to win the rings, but Shaq needs Kobe.

And just a side note...I hope Kobe jams right over KG!:rock:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*I agree w/ Garnett*

Kobe does need Shaq 

but a lot of people forget Shaq needs Kobe. People don't look at it both ways.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> The bad thing people always say about Kobe is that he couldn't win without Shaq, but at the same time they say that KG is leading the T-Wolves all by himself. So by saying that Kobe needs someone else, it justifies that argument and makes him look like the better choice for MVP.


When is the last time KG led the Wolves to a ring? I fail to recognize how these comments make KG look better than Kobe. Ok, KG has the led the Wolves to how many consecutive first round exits? If anything, the fact that he has no rings keeps him underneath Kobe in the eyes of the media. It's not like KG made a revelation and now people will view Kobe in a different light. Everyone knows that he would have 0 rings without Shaq, but Shaq would have 0 without Kobe, so it is moot.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Thank you KC*



> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> When is the last time KG led the Wolves to a ring? I fail to recognize how these comments make KG look better than Kobe. Ok, KG has the led the Wolves to how many consecutive first round exits? If anything, the fact that he has no rings keeps him underneath Kobe in the eyes of the media. It's not like KG made a revelation and now people will view Kobe in a different light. Everyone knows that he would have 0 rings without Shaq, but Shaq would have 0 without Kobe, so it is moot.



I'm glad to say that me and KC are now one the same side of an argument.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> When is the last time KG led the Wolves to a ring? I fail to recognize how these comments make KG look better than Kobe. Ok, KG has the led the Wolves to how many consecutive first round exits? If anything, the fact that he has no rings keeps him underneath Kobe in the eyes of the media. It's not like KG made a revelation and now people will view Kobe in a different light. Everyone knows that he would have 0 rings without Shaq, but Shaq would have 0 without Kobe, so it is moot.


Read the article...Garnett is trying to explain why he should be MVP by saying Kobe can't win without Shaq. I am not saying Kobe 
would have won without Shaq, I am saying it is stupid for KG to do this in the interest of furthering his MVP cause.

"Garnett, meanwhile, continued to stress that his definition of an MVP is the player who most would impact a team badly if he was gone."


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> When is the last time KG led the Wolves to a ring? I fail to recognize how these comments make KG look better than Kobe. Ok, KG has the led the Wolves to how many consecutive first round exits


I'm not talking about earlier seasons. What about this season?? What is everyone saying?? "KG should be MVP because he is leading his team by himself while Kobe has Shaq."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the article...Garnett is trying to explain why he should be MVP by saying Kobe can't win without Shaq. I am not saying Kobe
> ...


Yes, KG gave his opinion. I, again, fail to see how he is touting himself as a better MVP candidate. I can only take his quote at face value. Unless you know KG personally, it is impossible to tell if he had some alternative motive for saying Kobe can't win without Shaq. Is he saying that Kobe shouldn't win the MVP? No, he never said that. He said that in his opinion, the MVP should be someone who has the greatest impact on their team. I agree with him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> He said that in his opinion, the MVP should be someone who has the greatest impact on their team.


Yes, I know. But by saying that he is obviously implying that he should be the MVP, because "Kobe can't win without Shaq", so he doesn't have the greatest impact on his team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. But by saying that he is obviously implying that he should be the MVP, because "Kobe can't win without Shaq", so he doesn't have the greatest impact on his team.


How so? He said Kobe can't win *rings* without Shaq. He never said that Kobe can't have great regular season success without Shaq. If you take Kobe off the Lakers this season, they would probably be a lottery team. I think everyone knows that. KG knows the situation. He knows that Kobe is valuable to his team and without him, they would struggle mightly. However, to win a title, Kobe needs Shaq. That doesn't mean Kobe isn't as valuable to his team as KG. KG never said that. You can't just make assumptions on what KG was implying. All we have is a small quote, so it's best to read it for what it's worth.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

So why did KG say that? Just to point out the "obvious"?  It was to further his MVP cause.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> So why did KG say that? Just to point out the "obvious"?  It was to further his MVP cause.


Hard to say. We don't have access to the question he was asked.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> Hard to say. We don't have access to the question he was asked.


Not really. He talked about his definition of MVP, so obviously he was asked something about his chances at MVP or who he though should win MVP. He was trying to further his MVP cause by diminishing Kobe.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really. He talked about his definition of MVP, so obviously he was asked something about his chances at MVP or who he though should win MVP. He was trying to further his MVP cause by diminishing Kobe.


Or he could have been asked his idea of what the MVP should be. Then he could have been asked about Kobe's success this season. You can't really make assumptions on what he was asked. We don't know if it was one question, or an A. B. type question.

But if you want to think of KG as a bad guy, that is your right.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah I have to agree with KC on this one Wilt. I honestly think you are reading to deeply into the quote.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kevin Garnett as well as McGrady before him probably is just giving little pokes in here and there at Kobe Bryant. Nothing to serious because they don't want to start a big fight but big enough to try to belittle Kobe a little bit. You just have to read between the lines. You also can not forget Ray Allen.

"I was picked 4th and he was picked 13th"

Why would you say that? It is irrelevant, they may be the slightest bit jealous but don't want to make things blow up which is the right thing to do.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Kevin Garnett as well as McGrady before him probably is just giving little pokes in here and there at Kobe Bryant. Nothing to serious because they don't want to start a big fight but big enough to try to belittle Kobe a little bit. You just have to read between the lines. You also can not forget Ray Allen.
> 
> "I was picked 4th and he was picked 13th"
> ...


Ray Allen is a jealous female.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL, he was just high from his triple double :laugh: 

All jokes aside they did beat us once


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

All these fools just hating on Kobe thats all. KG, TMac, Ray Allen. There seems to be a theme, players who've never won anything. Give KG the MVP since by that statement appears to more important to him than winning. Kobe has acknowledged the obvious he needs Shaq to be a chmapion there seems to be this undercurrent feeling that somehow that the Lakers would be champs without Kobe. 

All these whinners seem to always fall back on the same sorry excuse instead of owning up to being a true warrior. They all fall back on not having enough good players to be a champion. I've heard TMac reference it as well as KG. Neither own up to their playoff frailities. KG balked at Magic's and Barkley's criticism casting blame on teammates thats coward stuff. Why not say its all my fault and maybe I need to make a play. But no he scoffed. Find a way to win make a play in the clutch thats what great players do. Let others say you don't have enough but as a player don't let that inhabit your mind as an excuse for why you can't win. 


Is Kid Crawford KC I didn't get the memo. 

AI is the only one who owns up to things he says it falls directly on his shoulders because he's a warrior. He says if we win I'll get the credit and I'll accept the blame not go cowards style and play the blame game. 


Give Kobe the MVP let him get a little personal glory he's earned it by actually winning something. Don't give it to someone who'll have won nothing but maybe an MVP. Funny how alot of people seem to think Kobe is so selfish but he's the one with the RINGS. I guess him being a RING collector makes him selfish too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> KG balked at Magic's and Barkley's criticism casting blame on teammates thats coward stuff. Why not say its all my fault and maybe I need to make a play. But no he scoffed.


This is not a true statement right here Jazzy1. He never balked at Magic's comments. No earlier than this past Tuesday on NBA Tonight on ESPN2 he said that he took to word what Magic says, because Magic is on of his friends and has helped him throughout his career. Charles Barkley on the other hand he did balk at.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

March 8, 2003 

Garnett seems to be gaining momentum in the media -- especially among those back East. You can count Bryant in his corner as well.

"I would vote for him," Bryant said.

Why?

"Everything he's done. What he's done for his team is great."

Bryant had one of the best scoring months in league history.

He averaged 40.6 points in February, including nine consecutive games of at least 40 points and 13 consecutive games with at least 35 points.

"I've done something remarkable. I've been consistent, but we haven't been winning on a consistent basis."
---------------------------------------
It's unusual to hear Bryant talk about any NBA player -- even his teammates -- in such glowing, personal terms as he uses for Garnett.

"KG -- that's one of my favorite dudes in the league," Bryant said. "He's just a real guy."
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,391183.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Classy statements by Kobe. I agree with him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not a true statement right here Jazzy1. He never balked at Magic's comments. No earlier than this past Tuesday on NBA Tonight on ESPN2 he said that he took to word what Magic says, because Magic is on of his friends and has helped him throughout his career. Charles Barkley on the other hand he did balk at.


Barkley deserves to get balked at. He thinks he's some sort of a basketball God who knows everything about the game. He talks about winning like it is second nature to him and yet he's never won a ring. He sticks his nose in where it doesn't belong and I'd glad he finally got bitten.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Ray Allen is a jealous female.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> March 8, 2003
> 
> Garnett seems to be gaining momentum in the media -- especially among those back East. You can count Bryant in his corner as well.
> ...



In that article JA had it right Kobe's the best young player in the clutch he's money unlike KG. The Lakers come crunch time KNOW FOR A FACT THAT kobe will come through. KG on the other doesn't most times same disease TMac has. 

Very nice thing Kobe said about KG. I've never heard Kobe disparage another player or even take a slight at someone. Even against the Kings Kobe was about ball not hurling insults back and forth. Other players take shots at him.

I guess thats the point KOBE isn't like the other players he's better so why would anybody think any different.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

Kobe has never had the opporunity to carry a team by himself so no one know what he would be capable of if given the chance (The first 9 games for this season don't count)

You could add Kobe to any team in the East or West (Okay some teams in the East LOL) and they would be better for having him. IMO A majority of them could beat the Lakers.

A third scorer for the Celtics. A shooter with Jason Kidd passing him the ball. A shooter with Gary Payton passing him the ball.
The idea's are endless.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is everyone making such a big deal out of these type of comments? Jealousy breeds envy! Kobe is a champion and they are not. Its really no big deal. KG and Tmac are just hating. Stating the obvious, but being bias in doing so. Kobe needs Shaq to win as if Shaq doesn't need Kobe to win.
They mine as well say Kobe needs teammates to win, or Kobe needs Phil to win. Its no big deal because Kobe is the media friendly champion they are striving to become.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Why is everyone making such a big deal out of these type of comments? Jealousy breeds envy! Kobe is a champion and they are not. Its really no big deal. KG and Tmac are just hating. Stating the obvious, but being bias in doing so. Kobe needs Shaq to win as if Shaq doesn't need Kobe to win.
> They mine as well say Kobe needs teammates to win, or Kobe needs Phil to win. Its no big deal because Kobe is the media friendly champion they are striving to become.


It's comments like these, and throughout this thread where the Laker fans are coming out and projecting Kobe Bryant as a "victim" here. All of this talk is irrelevant, and Garnetts' words willn't dictate whom wins the MVP. Thus Crawford put it simple, Garnett made a true statement in relation to Kobe Bryant needing Shaquille O'neal and vica versa to win their three championships- end of discussion.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sure Garnett wasn't trying to slight Bryant as they are supposedly close friends and Kobe has just in the past few days said in an interview that he thinks Garnett is the MVP.....so what is the problem here?

Lakers in 2003!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Dig deeper*



> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> 
> 
> It's comments like these, and throughout this thread where the Laker fans are coming out and projecting Kobe Bryant as a "victim" here. All of this talk is irrelevant, and Garnetts' words willn't dictate whom wins the MVP. Thus Crawford put it simple, Garnett made a true statement in relation to Kobe Bryant needing Shaquille O'neal and vica versa to win their three championships- end of discussion.


This exactly what I talking about. Jealousy breads envy. 

Just because what you are saying is true, its doesnt mean it is a tactful thing to say. For example, you may have heard many fans refer to Phil Jackson as an opportunistic coach. They say that he has won titles because he has coached some of the greatest players in NBA history, Kobe, MJ, Shaq, Rodman, Pippen. This is true, however, its a way of attacking him also implying that he is less of a great coach for these reasons. Where I come from we call this hating. It is what it is.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> 
> 
> It's comments like these, and throughout this thread where the Laker fans are coming out and projecting Kobe Bryant as a "victim" here. All of this talk is irrelevant, and Garnetts' words willn't dictate whom wins the MVP. Thus Crawford put it simple, Garnett made a true statement in relation to Kobe Bryant needing Shaquille O'neal and vica versa to win their three championships- end of discussion.


 This isn't the end of the discussion lol. You don't know what Kobe is capable of because he has never been given the opportunity. Who is to say he couldn't carry a team to a title with out Shaq. You will never know till he does it.

I can't believe I am at a Lakers board sticking up for a Laker LOL


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> I can't believe I am at a Lakers board sticking up for a Laker LOL


I'm proud of ya man!


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> 
> 
> This isn't the end of the discussion lol. You don't know what Kobe is capable of because he has never been given the opportunity. Who is to say he couldn't carry a team to a title with out Shaq. You will never know till he does it.
> ...


.............


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm proud of ya man!


 I am a female but thanks lol.

I just don't get why everyone hates Kobe so much. He doesn't run his mouth any more or any less then any other NBA player.
I like the kid.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Kobe does need Shaq to win, but I don't think Shaq neccesarily needs Kobe to win. I think he just needs an athletic perimeter player that can draw the attention of the defense. He had that in Penny and made it to the championship. I believe that the Lakers would still be winning if they had any other athletic guard.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> 
> I am a female but thanks lol.


Excuse me miss. No disrespect intended. :angel:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Kobe does need Shaq to win, but I don't think Shaq neccesarily needs Kobe to win. I think he just needs an athletic perimeter player that can draw the attention of the defense. He had that in Penny and made it to the championship. I believe that the Lakers would still be winning if they had any other athletic guard.


making it to the championship doesn't make you a champion. You have to win that series. Shaq needs Kobe, in the same respect that Kobe needs Shaq. To counter argue, if Kobe had another superstar to play with he could at least make it to the finals in the East just like Shaq did.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> making it to the championship doesn't make you a champion. You have to win that series. Shaq needs Kobe, in the same respect that Kobe needs Shaq. To counter argue, if Kobe had another superstar to play with he could at least make it to the finals in the East just like Shaq did.






> he could at least make it to the finals in the East just like Shaq did.


You say that as if the East was weak. Back then, the East was the toughest conference. The Magic team was simply not better than a Rockets team that had 2 of the 50 greats, a young Robert Horry(who was just as clutch then as he is now), Kenny Smith, and Sam Cassell; a rookie who played clutch ball throughout the playoffs.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

That year the East didnt have Michael Jordan, he is what made the East the stronger conference. Without him, the East was no better than the West.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

just along the lines of all this talk, anyone hear when iverson said hes the best player in the world yesterday in the abc interview?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> just along the lines of all this talk, anyone hear when iverson said hes the best player in the world yesterday in the abc interview?


Yeah, I heard it. We may disagree, but if you are in the NBA and you feel you are not the best you are not going to be the best. I dont knock him for that statement


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> I dont knock him for that statement


 Neither do I, but that's why I don't understand why people are knocking Kobe just assuming that he would say something like that.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Excuse me miss. No disrespect intended. :angel:


Don't worry about it lol


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> 
> I am a female but thanks lol.


Mind if I ask how old?


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> he's part right.
> 
> Kobe needed shaq, shaq needed kobe and they both needed PHIL JACKSON.
> ...



Yeah, not to mention role players. It's a team sport and every body knows that Shaq and Kobe lead the team, but as shown early in this season, role players must absolutely contribute.

The *'Lakers'* have won three in a row, not the *'KobeShaqs'*.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask how old?


LOL. To old for a 21 year old


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. To old for a 21 year old


How can that be?


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. To old for a 21 year old



I didn't know you could be too old for a 21 year old:

Someone explain!


----------



## MagicMan (Mar 3, 2003)

The East was without a doubt the tougher conference in the mid 90's. If you dont agree, you don't know anything about the NBA in that time period.  

The Rockets were a good team, but the Magic could have played better. I'ts a surprise a western team could even win the championship back then considering the teams in the East.


----------



## MagicMan (Mar 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> That year the East didnt have Michael Jordan, he is what made the East the stronger conference. Without him, the East was no better than the West.


The year that Shaq and the Magic made it to the finals THEY WENT THROUGH **JORDAN** AND THE BULLS TO GET THERE.

You were saying?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicMan</b>!
> 
> 
> The year that Shaq and the Magic made it to the finals THEY WENT THROUGH **JORDAN** AND THE BULLS TO GET THERE.
> ...


A Jordan that only played half the season if that


----------



## MagicMan (Mar 3, 2003)

So? If hes so great he should still be prepared. It's not like he forgot how to play. He just plain got beat.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicMan</b>!
> So? If hes so great he should still be prepared. It's not like he forgot how to play. He just plain got beat.


The same way Shaq and the Magic just plain got beat by the Rockets in the finals.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicMan</b>!
> 
> 
> The year that Shaq and the Magic made it to the finals THEY WENT THROUGH **JORDAN** AND THE BULLS TO GET THERE.
> ...


I see that you're 16 so maybe you dont remember. let me refresh you memory. Jordan left basketball for after the 93 championship. He decided to play baseball for a season or two then returned to the NBA during the 95 season. He played 17 games out of a 82 game season in which he shot just over 40% from the field. He was hardly the Micheal Jordan we all know him to be. 17 games, give me a break!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicMan</b>!
> 
> 
> The year that Shaq and the Magic made it to the finals THEY WENT THROUGH **JORDAN** AND THE BULLS TO GET THERE.
> ...


Jordan played a wopping 17 games that year.
Try Again.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> He is trying to diminsh Kobe's accomplishments to make himself look better becuase he wants to win MVP.


I really don't know how you are able to read KG's mind - which is what your reply says.

You "know" the intent of why KG said what he said???:|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't know how you are able to read KG's mind - which is what your reply says.
> ...


It's actually pretty obvious that that's why he said what he did.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty obvious that that's why he said what he did.


Usually, what is obvious to one might be <b>"perceived"</b> by others as not so obvious. Facts are completely different than perceptions; and in this case nobody but KG knows why he said what he said. 

We only know what he said - not why he said what he said. None of us are really "Cleo" - even if we want to be her.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

KG, apparently, has Kobe-envy.

It is also apparent that KG is insanely jealous of the Lakers' three titles, while he gets dusted in the first round every year, and to add insult to injury, has Magic Johnson rip him a new one on national television.

Even worse, now he's trying to figure out Mark Madsen.

KG has had a tough week.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would like to see KG and T-Mac pair up, I think that would be extremely hot. They would just dominate.

-Petey


----------

